# Help Too much calcium??



## Joey (Jan 8, 2008)

I Gut load my crickets with calcium before I give them to my tegu, then I shake the crickets twice a week in a ziplock bag with some D3 (calcium) to give them a light coating of D3 then I feed them to my tegu. And once every 2-3 days I spray him with a multi vitamin. Is this too much calcium?


----------



## redtail2426 (Jan 8, 2008)

I think you should be more worried about giving your little one to much vitamin D3 as it is easier to overdose on that , then it is calcium. I would recommend only giving your tegu vitamin D3 once a week, twice at the max provided you have proper uvb lighting. It is almost impossible to give a baby tegu that is rapidly growing to much calcium.


----------



## Joey (Jan 8, 2008)

Yah I only do it twice a week maximum concidering I gutload my crickets. Yah I have UVA UVB lighting... I think I'm just gonna do it once a week. I got it at a reptile show...it is 19.5 inches long I think it's about 5-6 months old.


----------

